# Found Shooting Sticks near Whitney



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

I found a nice set of shooting sticks in the Whitney Res. area on Thursday. If they sound familiar, PM me a description of the sticks (Make, Model, Color, etc.) and where you might have left them and I will find a way to get them back to you.


----------

